# Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß



## Gummibär (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich angele noch nicht so lange und bisher nur im Süßwasser. Jetzt machen wir in den 2 Wochen vor Ostern (Ende März / Anfang April) in Prerow / Darß Urlaub, und ich wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen, um mich mal im Brandungsangeln zu versuchen. Ich hab' mir gedacht, dass ich es für den Anfang mal mit meiner Feeder-Rute (WG 120 g) versuchen kann. Schon klar, dass etwas mehr Gewicht nicht schlecht wäre, aber ich will nicht beim ersten Mal schon fett in Ausrüstung investieren.

Was mich mehr interessiert ist, welche Angelstellen empfehlenswert sind (muss nicht unmittelbar in Prerow sein - ich werde Auto und Fahrrad dabei haben).

Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, welche Vorfächer / Köder Ihr nehmen würdet. 

Schonmal im Voraus vielen Dank.

Gummibär


----------



## hannstonne (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

machs nicht bleib in deiner hütte die 2 wochen
wasser ist nass und kalt  und wenn nicht gehe mit deiner frau bummeln


----------



## Sebastian G (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

moin gummibär,

schau mal bei" brandungsangeln von a-z bei boedchen!"
dort findest du eigentlich alle brandungstipps!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

Mein Tipp an alle Anfänger:


----------



## DxcDxrsch (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*



hannstonne schrieb:


> machs nicht bleib in deiner hütte die 2 wochen
> wasser ist nass und kalt  und wenn nicht gehe mit deiner frau bummeln



wat soll das denn? ende märz/anfang april is ja wohl ne super zeit zum brandungsangeln!


----------



## pohlk (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

der darß ist im allg. schon fängig.
stell dich auf die seebrücke und du wirst sicher den einen oder anderen dorsch erwischen.

falls du ne wathose hast, kannst auch die spinne mitnehmen und abends den blinker werfen.
Dorsch geht auch darauf recht gut und evtl fängst auch schon Horni's oder noch besser, ne mefo.

und die schweren federruten reichen definitv. mit ner 100g kralle kommste weit genug raus und die hält dann auch. versuchs einfach, weil bessere Monate gibt es kaum.

gruß


----------



## Steinbuttt (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

Hallo Gummibär,

da der Strand im Bereich Prerow/Zingst recht flach ist und nur langsam tiefer wird, empfehle ich Dir, es lieber vor Ahrenshoop/Wustrow/Dierhagen zu probieren, wo es dort doch schneller tief wird.
Vor allem wo Du ja mit einer Feederrute angeln willst, die nun nicht gerade "Brandungsweitwurfgerät" ist.

Besorge Dir ein paar Wattwürmer, ein paar einfache fertige Brandungsmontagen und ein paar Brandungsbleie (um 100g, mit und ohne Kralle).
Gehe 1-2 Stunden bevor es dunkel wird und mit der Dämmerung beginnt dann die "heiße Zeit" und mit etwas Glück solltest Du dann Deine Fische fangen!

Ansonsten empfehle auch ich Dir den oben genannten Thread von boedchen durchzulesen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## TommyX (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

Hallo !

gibt es schon aktuelle Fangmeldungen von Prerow / Zingst (Seebrücke oder Brandung)? Wollte nächste Woche gerne dort los. Was würdet ihr bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen empfehlen?

Danke !
Tommy


----------



## Gummibär (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

@ Sebastian, Pohlhk und Heiko:

vielen Dank für die Hinweise - das hilft mir schonmal weiter.

Euch Petri Heil und eine gute Angelsaison!

Gummibär


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*



TommyX schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> gibt es schon aktuelle Fangmeldungen von Prerow / Zingst (Seebrücke oder Brandung)? Wollte nächste Woche gerne dort los. Was würdet ihr bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen empfehlen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Tommy,

leider gab es in letzter Zeit hier in der Umgegend nirgens Wattwürmer zu kaufen, sonst hätte ich es längst einmal probiert!
Die Erfahrung sagt aber, das man zur jetzigen Zeit mit nicht all zu großen Fängen rechnen kann. Dorsche und Flundern sind im Laichgeschäft, deshalb fängt man, wenn überhaupt, dann nur eher kleinere Exemplare.

Auf jedenfall solltest Du Dich für nächste Woche schlau machen, ob Barth oder Wustrow wieder Wattis hat, sonst wirst Du bis Rostock oder Stralsund fahren müssen, um eventl. welche zu kriegen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## TommyX (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

Hallo Heiko !
Danke für die Info. Ja, das mit den Wattis habe ich auch schon festgestellt, als ich mir welche vorbestellen wollte. 
Jetzt habe ich aber welche für nächste Woche bekommen, also sind wohl wieder bestellbar.
Ist denn wohl eher Brücke oder Brandung angesagt, oder beides ? Wäre Bodden vielleicht auch eine Alternative ?

Vielen Dank !
Tommy


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*



TommyX schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko !
> Danke für die Info. Ja, das mit den Wattis habe ich auch schon festgestellt, als ich mir welche vorbestellen wollte.
> Jetzt habe ich aber welche für nächste Woche bekommen, also sind wohl wieder bestellbar.
> Ist denn wohl eher Brücke oder Brandung angesagt, oder beides ? Wäre Bodden vielleicht auch eine Alternative ?
> ...


 
In welchem Zeitraum bist Du denn hier, vieleicht kriege ich es dann mal eingerichtet, um mich mit einzuklinken!

Wo hast Du denn die Wattis bestellt?

Seebrücke oder Brandung ist egal, wenn Brandung, dann aber lieber, wie oben schon erwähnt, nach Ahrenshoop/Wustrow!

Bodden macht weniger Sinn, der Hecht hat ab 01.März eh Schonzeit und die Zander werden ihre tiefen Winterplätze noch nicht verlassen haben!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## TommyX (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*

Hi Heiko !

Ja, gute Idee. Gesellschaft von Einheimischen ist immer gut 
Ich bin mit einem Kumpel von Sonntag abend bis Donnerstag in Zingst. Wir würden erstmal die Seebrücke antesten und dann mal weiterschauen. Die Würmer hab ich bei Weu in Ribnitz-Damgarten bestellt. Liegt auf dem Weg der Anreise.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du dazukommen würdest, und uns Süßwasserfischern etwas unter die Arme greifst #:.

Tommy


----------



## Steinbuttt (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im März auf dem Darß*



TommyX schrieb:


> Hi Heiko !
> 
> Ja, gute Idee. Gesellschaft von Einheimischen ist immer gut
> Ich bin mit einem Kumpel von Sonntag abend bis Donnerstag in Zingst. Wir würden erstmal die Seebrücke antesten und dann mal weiterschauen. Die Würmer hab ich bei Weu in Ribnitz-Damgarten bestellt. Liegt auf dem Weg der Anreise.
> ...


 
Hallo Thommy,

entschuldige, das ich mich jetzt erst melde, war zwei Tage unterwegs und bin heut erst wieder online.

Mal sehen wie ich es die Tage dann eingerichtet kriege, um mal auf der Seebrücke vorbeizuschauen!

Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Petri Heil!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------

